# Hummingbird



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

Anther quick watercolour painting, let me know your thoughts  
View attachment 8185


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

I have one suggestion, try to not blend the colors in the birds head, keep em clean and clear.
Dripping on the flowers is ok but you want the bird to clean and bright,the wings can be be unsharp of course.
All this is said with a smile.


----------

